# [solved] Gentoo-sources 2.6.27 + ati-drivers-8.542 not work

## Thorsten-Bln

Hello,

I emerged the gentoo-sources-2.6.27 on my computer and compiled the kernel.

The kernel itself is booting.

But I am not able to compile the ati-drivers-8.542.

I got the following errors :

```
 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

 

Calculating dependencies   ... done!

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.542 [8.532] USE="acpi -debug" 0 kB 

 

Total: 1 package (1 upgrade), Size of downloads: 0 kB

 

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

 

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.542 to /

 * ati-driver-installer-8-10-x86.x86_64.run RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...   [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking ati-driver-installer-8-10-x86.x86_64.run ;-) ...              [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.27-gentoo

>>> Unpacking source...

Warning: target directory exists /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.542/work

Verifying archive integrity... All good.

Uncompressing ATI Proprietary Linux Driver-8.542...........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................

 * Applying ati-powermode-opt-path-2.patch ...

  [ ok ]

 * Converting 2.6.x/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...

  [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking ./../common/usr/src/ati/fglrx_sample_source.tgz to /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.542/work/extra

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.542/work ...

 * Preparing fglrx module

make -C /usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.542/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.27-gentoo'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.542/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.542/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/kcl_io.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.542/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/kcl_pci.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.542/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/kcl_agp.o

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.542/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function 'KCL_flush_tlb_onepage':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.542/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:2352: error: too many arguments to function 'on_each_cpu'

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.542/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function '__ke_flush_cache':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.542/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:2791: error: too many arguments to function 'smp_call_function'

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.542/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function '__ke_vm_phys_addr_str':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.542/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3522: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.542/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3523: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.542/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3524: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.542/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3526: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.542/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function 'KCL_enable_pat':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.542/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:4063: error: too many arguments to function 'smp_call_function'

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.542/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function 'KCL_disable_pat':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.542/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:4082: error: too many arguments to function 'smp_call_function'

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.542/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: At top level:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.542/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:5774: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.542/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:5800: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.542/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.542/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.27-gentoo'

make: *** [kmod_build] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.542 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3294:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2497:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                   CC=\"$(get-KERNEL_CC)\"                   LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                   ${BUILD_FIXES}                   ${BUILD_PARAMS}                   ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CC="$(get-KERNEL_CC)" LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc LDFLAGS=  GCC_VER_MAJ=4 KVER=2.6.27-gentoo KDIR=/usr/src/linux kmod_build

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.542/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.542/temp/environment'.

 * 

 

 * Messages for package x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.542:

 

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.542 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3294:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2497:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                   CC=\"$(get-KERNEL_CC)\"                   LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                   ${BUILD_FIXES}                   ${BUILD_PARAMS}                   ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CC="$(get-KERNEL_CC)" LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc LDFLAGS=  GCC_VER_MAJ=4 KVER=2.6.27-gentoo KDIR=/usr/src/linux kmod_build

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.542/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.542/temp/environment'.

 *
```

Last edited by Thorsten-Bln on Fri Oct 17, 2008 10:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## twinkle

These drivers don't support kernel 2.6.27 yet. If you want to use them you will need to add a patch like the one found here:

http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12546

----------

## d2_racing

I'm not surprise, I have to wait all the time to test a new kernel because of that  :Sad: 

----------

## feiticeir0

Hi.

I dont know if it helps, but i also have 2.6.27 kernel, but from zen overlay. I have a nvidia card and the only drivers i can get working now are the ones from the same overlay.

The zen-overlay also has ATI drivers, probably already patched for the 2.6.27 kernel. You can give a try.

Hope it helps.

Cheers

----------

## Thorsten-Bln

Ok.

So I will use the radeonhd driver until the new ati-drivers are available.

Thanks for your help.

----------

## Logan11

The devs have incorporated the appropriate patch to the  ati-drivers-8.542  ebuild.

http://packages.gentoo.org/package/x11-drivers/ati-drivers

It worked for me:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-711550.html

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Thorsten-Bln

OK.

It worked now too.

----------

